# Learning Photography - Online Photography Resource



## andylim (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd like to announce my new website, packed with information on photography:

*Learning Photography - Online Photography Resource*

This website provides simple explanations on how to maximize your photography experience with your DSLR and start taking better pictures. I will cover all the way from the beginners stuff eg. aperture, shutter speed, ISO, depth of field, lens choice, to more advanced photography techniques like shooting RAW, tools for a wedding photographer, taking pictures of people and using speedlights or flash units. You will also find nuggets of good photography tips like how to take photos for your blogshop, how to take sunrise or sunset photos, and how to sell your photos online for money.


----------



## AprilEye (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW!  That is very helpful.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andylim (Nov 15, 2010)

You're very welcome April!


----------



## starcluster (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## andylim (Nov 15, 2010)

Do sign up for the tip alerts, as I'll be updating this site on a regular basis.
Here's a recent tip, just in: Training Videos on Photography & Photoshop


----------

